# Capping AAS & SUPPLEMENTS



## powders101 (Dec 16, 2011)

By: SV-1


I will follow this article with another one about how to properly weigh and to properly mix the anabolic steroid or Supplement powders together. I know the first one deals with weighing the anabolic steroid powders, but the mixing the supplement powders is just as important!

Things you will need to make your Supplement capsules.

1. A capping device and empty gel caps. The two most popular capping devices are the "Cap-M-Quick" and "The Capsule Machine". The cap-m-quick does 50 caps at a time but you have to manually join the caps by hand. The capsule machine only does 24 caps at a time but automatically joins them for you. Both of these devices can be purchased to use either size "0" or "00" caps (size "0" caps are smaller than size "00"). I prefer the capsule machine and size "0" caps, but either device in either size is fine.

2. A scale to weigh the powders you'll be using to make your caps. I recommend either the Palmscale 5.0 which is accurate to 0.1g and has a capacity of 200g (cost approx $60), or the GemPro-50 which is accurate to 0.002g and has a capacity of 10g (cost approx $150).

3. The powdered version of the supplement or steroid compound that you plan on capping. Oral steroid compounds such as Anavar, DNP, Clomid, Dbol, Nolva and Winny make good capping choices. However compounds such as Clen, T3, Femara and Arimidex should never be capped because of their small dose amounts and the inherent inaccuracies of the capping process.

4. A powdered filler that will be used to take up the space in the caps that the active compound doesn't. Almost anything can be used as a filler, Protein Powder, Baking Soda (Sodium Bicarbonate), Corn Starch, Flour, Creatine, Lactose, Glutamine, etc.

5. A mortar and pestle to thoroughly mix the active compound and filler together. Many compounding pharmacies use a mortar and pestle to mix their ingredients together for capping and if it's good enough for them it's good enough for me.

Now that we have everything necessary to make our caps here's how we do it. For the example below I'll use the capsule machine to make 48 caps with 100mg of Aspirin (active compound) and Baking Soda (filler).

1. Load 24 empty caps into the capsule machine, then fill all 24 caps with Baking Soda (tamping powder if final caps will be tamped).

2. Empty all the Baking Soda out of the capsule machine and weigh it. Total weight = 17,160mg

3. Divide that weight (17,160mg) by the number of capsules (24) to get the total weight per cap. 17,160mg / 24 = 715mg a cap.

4. Repeat these steps with the Aspirin powder. Total weight = 11,760mg / 24 = 490mg a cap.

5. Now we need to figure out the ratio of Aspirin to Baking Soda.

100mg Aspirin = Unknown mg of Baking Soda

490mg Aspirin = 715mg Baking Soda

(100mg Aspirin x 715mg Baking Soda) / 490mg Aspirin = 146mg of Baking Soda (this is the Unknown mg of Baking Soda, and how much must be removed to make space for 100mg of Aspirin)

715mg Baking Soda - 146mg = 569mg Baking Soda (this is how much Baking Soda to use per cap)

569mg Baking Soda x 48 caps = 27,312mg Baking Soda

100mg Aspirin x 48 caps = 4800mg Aspirin

So to make 48 100mg Aspirin caps we need 4800mg of Aspirin powder and 27,312mg of Baking Soda.

This is where the simpler methods fail and give inaccurate results. As the chart below shows, different compounds (like Aspirin and Baking Soda (Sodium Bicarbonate)) weigh different amounts for the same volume. If we had simply subtracted 100mg from the Baking Soda we would not have had properly dosed caps, because to fit in 100mg of Aspirin we needed to subtract 146mg of Baking Soda.

Now that we know how much active compound and filler to use (Aspirin and Baking Soda) we need to mix them together. To do this we'll use a mortar and pestle with the geometric dilution method, which was introduced to me by pharmguy24 on AU. What's the geometric dilution method you ask? It's a method used when a small amount of powder needs to be *thoroughly* mixed with a larger amount of powder. To do this you mix all of the smaller powder with an approximately equal amount of the larger powder, this blend is called "mix 1". Then combine all of your "mix 1" with an equal amount of the larger powder and blend again, this is "mix 2". Keep going like this until all the powders have been mixed together.

So we place all of the Aspirin powder (the smaller amount of the two different powders) in the mortar and add an equal amount of the Baking Soda (approximately 4800mg), then blend them together with the pestle for a couple of minutes. This combination is our mix 1, and it is now 9600mg (4800mg Aspirin + 4800mg Baking Soda). After it's been blended for a few minutes add an equal amount of Baking Soda (9800mg) to your mix 1 and blend for a couple more minutes. This combination is our mix 2 and is 19,200mg (9800mg from mix 1 + 9800mg Baking Soda). After it's been blended for a few minutes add the remaining Baking Soda (12912mg) to your mix 2 and blend for a couple more minutes.

Why go to this extra trouble? Because even though we know the amounts of Aspirin and Baking Soda we're using are dead on, our caps will not be dosed properly if the powders are not mixed together very thoroughly.

Now we're ready to make our caps.

1. Load both the base and top of the capsule machine with the empty gel caps (the bottom should already be loaded from weighing the powder for mixing).

2. Place the base on its stand and pour the mixed powder over the empty caps, then spread it around using the supplied plastic card so all the caps are filled.

2a. Optional: At this point you can tamp the powder down and add more powder to the caps increasing the amount they can hold. But because what we want to cap fits fine without doing that we didn't calculate for it and wont be doing it.

3. Attach the top of the capsule machine (which contains the other halves of the caps) to the base.

4. Remove the capsule machine from its stand and press it down on your work surface applying even pressure to join the caps.

5. Remove the top from the capsule machine and press against the spring loaded plate on its back to eject the finished caps.

6. Repeat these steps until all your caps are made.

Follow these guidelines and you too can make your own accurately dosed caps.


----------

